# Je n'arrive pas à lancer Ubuntu 8.10 depuis le cd ???



## lulu59 (2 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de recevoir la dernière version de Ubuntu 8.10 deskop edition et malheureusement, je n'arrive pas à la lancer automatiquement avec le superdrive.

Pouvez-vous me dire les TOUCHES A UTILISER POUR QUE JE PUISSE BOOTER DEPUIS LE CD.

Je vous en remercie à l'avance et j'espère avoir une réponse rapidement.

Luc


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

moi j'utilise la touche c depuis toujours et ça marche très bien! Je crois que la touche alt marche aussi mais pas sur...


----------



## lulu59 (3 Janvier 2009)

Je suis désespéré car je n'arrive pas à booter depuis le live cd de ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition.

Le Cd apparaît bien sur le bureau par contre il m'est impossible de pouvoir le lancer ???

Faut-il éteindre l'ordinateur et le relancer en laissant le cd dedans tout en appuyant sur C ou Alt ???

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide car j'ai vraiment envie d'essayer la dernière version Ubuntu les amis.


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2009)

ben oui normale.
tu mets ton cd, tu éteints, et tu rallume en restant appuyé sur C et peut etre alt je sais plus trop... et voila... mais tu restes appuyé tout le temps pas genre 5 secondes!

c'est pour l'installer en natif?

et sinon jte plain parce qu'elle est excellente!


----------



## lulu59 (3 Janvier 2009)

Tu veux dire que j'allume mon ordinateur normalement ?? j'introduis le cd de Ubuntu 8.10 pendant l'écran bleu en maintenant la touche C pendant plusieurs secondes ???

J'espère sincèrement que ca va marcher car sinon je comprends vraiment plus rien waoh:hein:

Je veux d'abord voir cette distribution Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex sans aucune modification puis ensuite si cette distribution est cool, je ferais un dual boot MacOSX/Ubuntu.

Je vais coucher et je réessaye demain matin sans faute.


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2009)

non tu as ton ordi d'allumé tu mets ton cd tu t'assures qu'il se monte et la tu éteins!
sur ceux bonne nuit!


----------



## lulu59 (3 Janvier 2009)

Merci encore pour le conseil et je pense que je devrais y arriver.

_*J'allume l'ordinateur, j'attends que le cd d'ubuntu 8.10 soit monté sur le bureau et là je redémarre l'ordinateur avec le cd dedans et en maintenant la touche C ou Alt ??*_


----------



## estcethomas (3 Janvier 2009)

oui c'est sa! tiens nous au courant si ça marche!


----------



## lulu59 (3 Janvier 2009)

Je vous remercie car je viens de réussir à booter sur le cd de Ubuntu en maintenant la touche C, la distribution a l'air vraiment bien waoh ???

Pouvez-vous me dire ce que vous en pensez et ce qu'on peut faire avec sans aucune installation ???

Je suis novice et je sais pas comment faire pour faire un dual boot entre MacosX sous Tiger 10.4.11 et Ubuntu 8.10.

Merci beaucoup pour un éventuel tutoriel les amis.

Luc


----------



## claud (3 Janvier 2009)

http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html

pdf gratuit
avec ce livre tu sauras tout...

et http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/

fais des recherche sur le forum macgé et le forum ubuntu


----------



## gagarts (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut !
Désolé de mettre les pieds dans le plat... mais si ta config est un PPC (car je n'ai pas vu d'info qui affirme le contraire...) n'utilise pas 8.10 j'ai eu des soucis avec différents modèles de G3 et G5 ces derniers jours !
Si tu est sur un Mac-Intel, ne tiens pas compte de ce message ! 

A bientôt !


----------

